# wild boar hunting in vinton or hocking county??



## _tbone64_ (Sep 18, 2013)

are there any good places to hunt wild boar in either vinton or hocking county? i am looking for a nice place to go that is open to the public and i don't really want to go to a preservation or lodge. any good suggestions?! thanks!


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I know of some places privately down there but i think that ODNR makes the boar population to sound like it is out of control.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Shaun69007 said:


> I know of some places privately down there but i think that ODNR makes the boar population to sound like it is out of control.


That's because the boar (ferel pig) are not native to Ohio and cause a lot of damage. They want them all dead. I've boar hunted on a private ranch and on private land, lets just say the Double D ranch came thru.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I've lived near the vinton/hocking county line for 19 years and never talked to anyone who has shot one. Besides at the Double D. I'm sure they are around but not very many of them. I've never seen one on my property. Wish I would I like pork.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

ive lived here (vinton county) my whole life and i personally have never seen one. i live in the fabled salt creek region were most people hear they are abundant. my brother in law did shoot and kill one in richland furnace once on a deer drive 5 years ago. they are around but they dont have a home range or territory. they just roam so actually targeting them is very hard to do. you just need to be in the right place at the right time.

as for double d ranch,thats high fence and not fair chase. but its not a bad deal if you dont mind paying. ive known the cartee's a long time first class bunch.

oh and the wild pig didnt taste near as good as over the counter pork.
Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

